# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services >  Youtube old legacy accounts 2006-2007 ! Cheapest on market

## mecalec

​

this accounts are valuable, demand is high and there are not many around. Some of them I have register myself, others I got from people that didn’t need them anymore. I would be lying if say I wouldn´t mind to give them for free. I just sell a handful of them per month so people have little edge when starting a YouTube channel. Is not by any means a revolutionary thing. But it will certainly help you get more exposure, rankings and traffic, which is what we all YouTube marketers want.​ you can use tags and titles with hacks cheats without getting banned or flaged by youtube

PRICE $
2006 ACCOUNTS WITH NO SUBS 14 $
2007 ACCOUNTS WITH NO SUBS NO VIDEOS 12 $
2006 ACCOUNTS WITH OVER 100 SUBS 25$
2007 ACCOUNTS WITH OVER 100 SUBS 19 $
with custom URL avaible
2008-2009-2010 ACCOUNTS 8 $
pm me for details or Mec#5097 discord​

----------

